

Ask HN: Ebook app: should I launch on iPad or iPhone first? - simonguigue

What would you say is the best strategy if one wants to launch an ebook startup between the iPad (comfort of reading, interesting for design) or the iPhone (nobody reads ebooks on iPhone in Europe, reduced design choices).
Back in the days, Readmill launched on iPad first and got some traction both in Germany and in the US. More recently, Oyster or Wattpad launched on iPhone first… Do you guys have some interesting metrics or advice or personal xp about this?
======
pseingatl
In China, everyone reads books on their phone and China Mobile is the biggest
telephone service provider and e-bookseller. What is iPhone penetration like
in China? The iBooks store won't permit Chinese language books. Better think
of an Android app as well.

